# Sophie is getting hard to handle



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

BinsZ said:


> She is 6 month-old. She's so hard to call now when we're outside and keep seeking for food and the garbage can. We're giving her 2 cups of dog food in the morning and evening and giving her rice and some meat on her lunch time but everytime she goes out, she's like this. We have to whack her with a slipper to make her follow us to our home. Any advice?


Until you have a rock solid "recall", drop it, and leave it you should not give her the opportunity to be off leash. Get a 20' training lead and practice all the basic obedience commands until they are automatic.
There are a ton of good training videos on YouTube. 
One of the key ingredients is training the puppy to give you eye contact and look to you for direction.
They will go through adolescent rebellious stages but the best way is to double down on obedience training.
You always want to make yourself fun and more interesting than whatever it is you want to keep them from doing. Smacking them on the head with a slipper is not the right approach to achieving that goal.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It's not about being hungry... it's fun and self rewarding. Kellyguy is right, keep her on a leash to avoid the problem. This behavior is simply that she does it because she can.

If you have not attended any obedience classes I would recommend doing so. Not a petsmart/petco type class but good training from a place that teaches novice/open type obedience. 
You will be really surprised at how much training classes will help with lots of different behaviors (now or later). Taking classes is more about training you how to handle your dog than teaching the dog. They are fun and will help you enjoy your dog for many years.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

BinsZ said:


> She is 6 month-old. She's so hard to call now when we're outside and keep seeking for food and the garbage can. We're giving her 2 cups of dog food in the morning and evening and giving her rice and some meat on her lunch time but everytime she goes out, she's like this. We have to whack her with a slipper to make her follow us to our home. Any advice?


Two questions:
Have you trained the recall, or done any kind of formal training with her?
Why isn't she on a leash?

She's not doing this because she's hungry, she's doing it because she can.

Whacking her with a slipper is only going to make her dislike you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If you whacked me with a slipper, I sure as heck wouldn't want to follow you home.

Have you actually taught her recall? They don't come out of the box understanding it. YOU have to teach her. Until then, she should be on a leash, 100% of the time. At which time, you can also be teaching her "leave it" and "drop it." That's your job. Punishing her for something you never taught her is wildly unfair.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

kellyguy said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > She is 6 month-old. She's so hard to call now when we're outside and keep seeking for food and the garbage can. We're giving her 2 cups of dog food in the morning and evening and giving her rice and some meat on her lunch time but everytime she goes out, she's like this. We have to whack her with a slipper to make her follow us to our home. Any advice?
> ...


Sorry I'm such a bad owner. I will start training her with the recall soon.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> If you whacked me with a slipper, I sure as heck wouldn't want to follow you home.
> 
> Have you actually taught her recall? They don't come out of the box understanding it. YOU have to teach her. Until then, she should be on a leash, 100% of the time. At which time, you can also be teaching her "leave it" and "drop it." That's your job.
> Punishing her for something you never taught her is wildly unfair.


I feel so bad right now  I will start searching and train her as soon as possible


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> It's not about being hungry... it's fun and self rewarding. Kellyguy is right, keep her on a leash to avoid the problem. This behavior is simply that she does it because she can.
> 
> If you have not attended any obedience classes I would recommend doing so. Not a petsmart/petco type class but good training from a place that teaches novice/open type obedience.
> You will be really surprised at how much training classes will help with lots of different behaviors (now or later). Taking classes is more about training you how to handle your dog than teaching the dog. They are fun and will help you enjoy your dog for many years.


Sadly I can't afford the obedience class. It's expensive for me as a college student. I'll start searching on youtube


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

ceegee said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > She is 6 month-old. She's so hard to call now when we're outside and keep seeking for food and the garbage can. We're giving her 2 cups of dog food in the morning and evening and giving her rice and some meat on her lunch time but everytime she goes out, she's like this. We have to whack her with a slipper to make her follow us to our home. Any advice?
> ...


She isn't on a leash because she wants to roam around then she started doing this. I only taught her how to sit. I'll start training her asap.


----------



## Caledonian Isles (Apr 16, 2017)

*Dog Training Youtube Channels*

I'm currently in research mode, as we bring our first pup home next week. I've been watching lots of videos and reading books to try to get ready. Though classes are the best choice, if you really can't get to one, maybe check out these youtube channels. The ones I've watched all use positive, science based, reward training programs. There are good books out there too you might want to read. I've read Dr. Ian Dunbar, "Before and After Getting Your Puppy" and one by Dr. Sophia Yin. Here's the link to a list of videos. Good luck!

https://thehappypuppysite.com/top-dog-training-youtube-channels/


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

BinsZ said:


> Sadly I can't afford the obedience class. It's expensive for me as a college student. I'll start searching on youtube


Looks for an obedience club. My club offers classes to members for half price.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

BinsZ said:


> She isn't on a leash because she wants to roam around then she started doing this. I only taught her how to sit. I'll start training her asap.


She doesn't get to choose. Put her on the leash. 

Fill your pockets with treats (you can use her kibble, too, just make sure you reduce her meals by the amount you are treating her). Teach her to walk nicely on leash by treating her as she walks nicely beside you. So, have her on your left, holding the leash in your right hand. With your left hand, treat her from your left pocket. When you stop, say sit, and treat. She should learn to sit automatically when you stop (like at a street corner, etc). You can teach "leave it" and "drop it" at the same time - if there is food on the ground, say leave it, and treat as you go by the food (or whatever). If she does get something, move fast to trade it for the treat. Sometimes, you have to pull whatever the grossness is out of her mouth. Say drop it, as you offer the trade. Always treat. Always praise. 

To teach recall, you need to find a fenced-in area. Make sure she knows you have treats. Let her go a few steps away and call her, treat her when she comes. Do this a million times. When she gets good, let her go a little further before you call her back. Then you start with distraction. Do it when she is saying hi to a person, or playing with a dog. 

Never, ever call your dog to you and then leash her up and leave the park. When you want to leave, YOU walk to her, treat her, then put on the leash and leave. You never want to make coming to you a negative thing (like you taking her home from the fun park). To this day, I never call my dog to me when we are leaving. It is a lifelong thing. 

Be prepared to be training and teaching for the first year of your dog's life. It is a constant learning opportunity. 

Classes are a REALLY good investment, even if you can only afford one round of puppy training. It gives you a trainer to consult, and someone to address your issues. Plus, it's fun and you both learn.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

BinsZ said:


> Sorry I'm such a bad owner. I will start training her with the recall soon.


Nobody is implying you are a bad owner. It's just that we've been through lots of mistakes, trips to the vet because our puppies ate something they shouldn't have, and my personal favorite the "wild teenage stage" and want you to be less stressed out and have a happier dog.
There is nothing more terrifying than watching your much loved golden bolt out the door like a demon and run into a car.
This happened to me many decades ago and I was fortunate that he ran into the side of the car and not directly in front of it. He still fractured his maxilla and had a bloody nose and mild concussion.
To this day I don't know what "caused" him to take off after, but I had failed to train him to wait at the door and to never go outside until I gave him permission.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > She isn't on a leash because she wants to roam around then she started doing this. I only taught her how to sit. I'll start training her asap.
> ...


OMG all the information I need! How about when I say "leave it" when she got something? Should I show the treat or wait for her to drop it? Also the "drop it" should I pull the thing she got from her mouth before showing or giving her the treat? Or I let her choose between the treat or the thing in her mouth? Thank you very much


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

kellyguy said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I'm such a bad owner. I will start training her with the recall soon.
> ...


I feel sorry for that.. She usually runs out of the door whenever she gets the opportunity and runs like she owns the world and jumping to everybody she knows.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

BinsZ, do you have any friends with a dog you think is well-trained? Would it be possible to ask them for advice, perhaps to do recalls and other exercises with them and their dog? I have to agree, though, that until Sophie has better recall, it is safest if you keep her on a long lead - after all, you don't want her to run in front of a car!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

BinsZ said:


> OMG all the information I need! How about when I say "leave it" when she got something? Should I show the treat or wait for her to drop it? Also the "drop it" should I pull the thing she got from her mouth before showing or giving her the treat? Or I let her choose between the treat or the thing in her mouth? Thank you very much


You have to teach "leave it" and "drop it" by making it a training exercise, rather than trying to "bribe" them to give up something they shouldn't have. You want to teach them to learn that "drop it" means to immediately drop whatever is in their mouth and reward that behavior. I start with a toy that I choose and that they are not overly possessive of. You can teach "get it" or "take it" along with the drop it.

You want to make it a game and with time and repetition they will willingly give up higher and higher "prized" items. I have mixed feelings about the wisdom of "taking" things from them although I have done it many, many times since the day we brought our puppy home. The key being that I can handle any part of the puppy and take things away without a second thought or any sign of growling or resource guarding.
I say "mixed feelings" because I want them to "drop it" without hesitation but also want them to know that if something is particularly dangerous that I can take it from them without being challenged.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

BinsZ said:


> OMG all the information I need! How about when I say "leave it" when she got something? Should I show the treat or wait for her to drop it? Also the "drop it" should I pull the thing she got from her mouth before showing or giving her the treat? Or I let her choose between the treat or the thing in her mouth? Thank you very much


So, when I walked my new puppy, I was always watching the ground like a hawk and anticipating what she might want to pick up. As we'd approach something, I'd say leave it, and give her the treat as we'd go by. Yes, sometimes, you have to literally put the treat in front of their nose and make them see you have something better. But when she chooses your treat, give her huge praise. And just try overall to keep your dog's focus on YOU, as opposed to what's on the ground. It's hard work - walks are hard work for the first year. I always felt like I was just always saying leave it, leave it, drop it, leave it. But it pays off. After a lot of work and consistency, it pays off.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > OMG all the information I need! How about when I say "leave it" when she got something? Should I show the treat or wait for her to drop it? Also the "drop it" should I pull the thing she got from her mouth before showing or giving her the treat? Or I let her choose between the treat or the thing in her mouth? Thank you very much
> ...


Should I make her sit before giving it? I also go half-sitted so she can see me wheb I'm going to tell her something or give her a treat.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> BinsZ, do you have any friends with a dog you think is well-trained? Would it be possible to ask them for advice, perhaps to do recalls and other exercises with them and their dog? I have to agree, though, that until Sophie has better recall, it is safest if you keep her on a long lead - after all, you don't want her to run in front of a car!


Sadly I don't.. They just have a dog but they don't train them.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

kellyguy said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > OMG all the information I need! How about when I say "leave it" when she got something? Should I show the treat or wait for her to drop it? Also the "drop it" should I pull the thing she got from her mouth before showing or giving her the treat? Or I let her choose between the treat or the thing in her mouth? Thank you very much
> ...


When I say drop it or leave it, she'll just chew it continously. Should I get the thing and treat her when she gives it to me?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

BinsZ said:


> Should I make her sit before giving it? I also go half-sitted so she can see me wheb I'm going to tell her something or give her a treat.


No - you need to move quickly. In this instance, you are teaching "leave it" - so don't worry about muddling it up with a sit. More important to get her attention off what you want her to leave, and reward her immediately for it.


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

BinsZ said:


> Sorry I'm such a bad owner. I will start training her with the recall soon.


Its not that you are bad or that she is bad. She's a baby and hasn't been taught proper behavior. No one comes out of the womb knowing the rules of acceptable behavior. We are taught and so we also have to teach our children and our puppies. Kikopup and Zak George are two good trainers with free videos available on YouTube. You could also buy a good book. I liked Training the Best Dog Ever. 

Good luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs come with expenses. You are a student, you have to pay for classes. Your dog needs classes, you need to find a way to pay for them. Videos on Youtube are a great source and I agree with looking up KikoPup videos and Zak George videos, but the best thing you can do is attend classes with her so you get instruction from a trainer and you learn what you need to know to train your dog. Please try.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

The Internet and YouTube are full of info on dog training. The best way I found to train leave it and other commands are during our walks on a leash. "Leave it" is anytime he went to grab something outside during our walks that he shouldn't have. At the beginning he was grabbing stuff nonstop during our walks and learned very quickly what leave it meant. I always took items from his mouth and praised him alot with treats. Now at 2 he knows leave it very good. I would also teach him sit and Come asap. These are also very easy to teach during your walks. 
Check out youtube for alot of training videos.


----------

